# Trying to change



## Dandaman (Jun 1, 2007)

I don't know how many of you saw my last thread I made, but living with IBS is difficult. I now got away from the stresses living with my mom and moved in with my dad a little over a month ago, I finally got a job and last sunday was my first day. So far my stomach suprisingly hasn't bothered me at all. But I don't eat when I work, I'm really nervous about the stuff that I eat if it will make my stomach upset, or also sometimes it just makes me nautious. But I am out there giving it a try. I have gone out a few times with friends but not too often, I want to take it slow and eventually get rid of all the thoughts going through my head constantly worrying about it making it worse. I hope that it can happen, I don't know yet. We'll see. Anyway, I was just updating everyone on how I was doing, any thoughts just type em out! I have work at 3 yay.


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

That's GREAT news!! So happy for you!Hope things keep looking up and keep us updated


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Good luck to you!


----------



## Dandaman (Jun 1, 2007)

thanks, yeah this is my second week workin there and im already working 43 hours this week! lol im still cautious like i dont eat as much as i would have if my stomach didnt bother me, and when i feel like my stomach is bothering me or i get runs or w/e the case, i just take a couple immodium advanced. they seem to help a lot. its just the nerves that are the worst, thinking about it too much really triggers it! but im trying


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I'm really pleased you're making a go of it! well done!


----------



## Dandaman (Jun 1, 2007)

thanks, i still need to work on my social life though. i dont really go out much besides work. lol


----------

